# Anyone else use IRCCloud?



## MannDude (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been using IRCCloud now for a few months, curious if anyone else here uses it and/or wants an invite.

It's a browser-based IRC client, that also keeps you logged in even when you're away and keeps an ongoing log of conversation when you're not there. Started using it initially for keyword alerts, as it'll notify you of mentions of whatever you want (good for knowing when people are talking about your company, you, or anything else of your interest). I'm still new to the IRC scene, so unsure if there are desktop based alternatives or anything, but thought it was neat and worth sharing.

If you want an invite, just say-so in here and I'll hit you up. Only got 3 to give out. I don't get anything (That I know of) for inviting people so it's not a referral thing. Just figured I'd share something I find useful.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 25, 2013)

I just set up ZNC on one of my many VPSes, and use HexChat on my computers. Works quite nicely.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 25, 2013)

ZNC and HexChat (based on XChat) is also what I'm using.

ZNC is a bouncer. Keeps a constant connection to the IRC server and takes care of offline logging of chat messages. Then when you reconnect with your client, it "replays" the messages that was received while you were disconnected.

Works quite well indeed.

Never seen a web-based service that does something similar, so this (IRCCloud) is rather interesting.

Nice for people who don't want to mess with setting up a bouncer.


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw it and am on the waiting list, so an invite would be appreciated


----------



## clarity (Sep 25, 2013)

I would appreciate an invite as well!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 25, 2013)

ZekeServers said:


> I saw it and am on the waiting list, so an invite would be appreciated





dclardy said:


> I would appreciate an invite as well!



PM me your email addresses.


----------



## Shados (Sep 25, 2013)

I would appreciate an invite also - I've been trying out different IRC client setups recently


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 25, 2013)

If anyone happens to have a left over invite, let me know (PM me). Curious to check it out.


----------



## SilentDimension (Sep 25, 2013)

You can also get an invite by e-mailing [email protected] Got mine within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## kaniini (Sep 26, 2013)

IRCCloud is pretty nice, the guy who runs it (RJ) used to run last.fm, and is an overall pretty cool guy to work with.

IRCCloud is also working, as far as I know, to implement IRCv3 specifications, so... that is pretty good too.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 27, 2013)

The premise behind IRCCloud is nifty, however I've always preferred to control the infrastructure behind my IRC communications at least (i.e. SSH tunnel). Furthermore, the behavior of a few users could easily trigger some sitebans from uneducated administrators. It'll have growing pains for sure, but I also see said growing pains becoming monetization opportunities.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 27, 2013)

I invited those who I could. I only had 3 requests so after those replenish I can invite more.


----------



## clarity (Sep 27, 2013)

@MannDude Thanks! Already giving it a run here.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone have any invites?


----------



## clarity (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't have any right now, but I will try to get some quickly. If I do, I'll invite you!


----------



## Artie (Sep 27, 2013)

If anyone needs an invite let me know. Got 3 of them.


----------



## clarity (Sep 28, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Anyone have any invites?


It looks like some magically appeared today. If you want one, send me a PM with your email address, and I will send it your way. I like it a whole lot!


----------



## Artie (Sep 28, 2013)

I have one invite left if anyone needs it!


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll take one


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been playing around with it for the past couple hours, it's really awesome.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll let you guys know when I get more invites. Still have 0 now. They replenish every so often, just not certain on how often.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 30, 2013)

I have invites. Who wants em?


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 30, 2013)

NodeBytes said:


> I have invites. Who wants em?


If you still have one, I have been wanting to check it out. PM me one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 30, 2013)

PM me your email address.


----------



## mojeda (Sep 30, 2013)

I knew the people who were working on something similar to IRCCloud but lost interest in it. Looks like they made it open source and available on github if anyone is interested in that: https://ircanywhere.com/


----------

